# How long does it take?



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

How long do you guys take a probiotic before you give up on it?I checked the web site for Align, and it has an 8-week schedule!


----------



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

I had been on one type of probiotic for about 3 weeks before I went to my dr. for a follow-up visit and she took me off of it right away...saying that I would have noticed improvement by that time.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

While it may take 8 weeks to get a pretty well established population (so some longer term benefit) I can tell within the first week if a probiotic is going to do me any good.K.


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

I actually got a free 28-pill Align trial pack from my doctor a few weeks ago (much better than those 3 or 4 day trials of other brands). I've been taking it for 3 weeks now, and I don't think it's working for me. In fact, it might be giving me a little more urgency. I'll finish the rest, but I guess it's safe to say it won't work for me, and I might as well not order another supply.


----------

